# 2011 Conference Schedule



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2010)

Take a second to list any Conferences you know of for ministers and/or laymen occurring this calendar year.


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 29, 2010)

The Powerful Life of the Praying Pastor In His Room, with the Family, Among the People of God | January 31 - February 02 2011 in Minneapolis, Minnesota - Desiring God


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 29, 2010)

2011 National Conference | Ligonier Ministries Events

I get in free as an usher! 
Ferguson, Godfrey, Piper, Sproul - looking forward to that!


----------



## valiant4truth (Dec 29, 2010)

Rev. Glaser,
I am the pastor of a Baptist church in Leakesville, MS. Perhaps we will "run into each other" at some point and enjoy a bit of fellowship. As to your question, I will list the ones that I know of off of the top of my head.

1. Deep South Founders Conference January 13-15 (Jackson, MS)
2. True Church Conference February 17-20 (Muscle Shoals, AL)
3. National Ligonier Conference March 24-26 (Orlando, FL)
4. Gospel Coalition National Conference April 12-14 (Chicago, IL)
5. Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology April 29-May 1 (Philadelphia, PA)


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 29, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> 2011 National Conference | Ligonier Ministries Events
> 
> I get in free as an usher!
> Ferguson, Godfrey, Piper, Sproul - looking forward to that!


 
I will be at that One!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2010)

valiant4truth said:


> Rev. Glaser,
> I am the pastor of a Baptist church in Leakesville, MS. Perhaps we will "run into each other" at some point and enjoy a bit of fellowship. As to your question, I will list the ones that I know of off of the top of my head.
> 
> 1. Deep South Founders Conference January 13-15 (Jackson, MS)
> ...



Sounds good! By the way I love the neighborhood.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 29, 2010)

2011 Reformed Baptist Family Conference - Home


----------



## Wayne (Dec 29, 2010)

The annual Banner of Truth ministers conference should be mentioned, but I don't see any info posted just yet for 2011.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 29, 2010)

*Westminster Seminary California Faculty 2011: Christianity and Liberalism Revisited*






Christianity and Liberalism Revisited Jan 14-15, 2011 on the campus of Westminster Seminary California

Schedule
Friday, January 14
6:00 pm Registration Check-In, Bookstore Open
7:00 pm Welcome
7:10 pm Plenary I: "Christianity and Liberalism Today" –Michael S. Horton
7:55 pm Stretch Break
8:05 pm Plenary II: "The Perennial Machen" –D.G. Hart
8:50 pm Dismissal

Saturday, January 15
8:00 am Registration Check-In, Bookstore Open
8:30 am Welcome
8:40 am Plenary III: "Machen and the Bible" –Joel. E. Kim
9:25 am Stretch Break
9:35 am Plenary IV: "Machen and the Gospel" –J.V. Fesko
10:20 am Break
10:40 am Plenary V: "Machen and Ethics" –David VanDrunen
11:25 am Lunch
12:50 pm Plenary VI: "Machen, Christianity, and the Church" –W. Robert Godfrey
1:35 pm Break
1:55 pm Questions & Answers
2:45 pm Dismissal


----------



## dudley (Dec 29, 2010)

*Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology 2011*

I am planning on being at my first conference on Reformed theology since becoming a Protestant. I very much look forward to it and if anyone on the PB will be at the Philadelphia conference please let me know. I would hope to be able to meet with you at the conference. Send me a personal message on the PB.

Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology 2011
Children of God: Adopted into the Father's Love
Speakers
Joel Beeke 
Steve Lawson 
Richard Phillips 
David Wells 

Philadelphia, PA
April 29 - May 1, 2011 
Tenth Presbyterian Church PCA
1701 Delancey Street
Philadelphia, PA 19103

Conference Schedule
Friday
7:00 p.m. - Behold, What Love!, David Wells

Saturday
9:00 a.m. - Saved Into the Family, Steve Lawson
10:00 a.m. - The Family Privileges, Joel Beeke
11:00 a.m. - Question and Answer Session, All Speakers
2:00 p.m. - Like Father, Like Son, Richard Phillips
7:00 p.m. - Many Sons To Glory, Steve Lawson

Sunday
A.M. Worship - All In the Family, David Wells


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nothing remotely close to where I live.


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2010)

Mid South Men's Rally - First Presbyterian, Jackson - January 28 -30. I think the speaker this year is a Baptist.


----------



## ryanhamre (Dec 29, 2010)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Christianity and Liberalism Revisited Jan 14-15, 2011 on the campus of Westminster Seminary California


  Too bad this is in California... this is the only thing close to me.


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2010)

I am hoping to go to: Shepherds' Conference

March 9-13
Sun Valley, CA
MacArthur
Mohler
Lawson
Holland
Johnson
Pennington

----------------

BTW, whose idea was it to have a Desiring God conference in Minnesota in February? Yikes!


----------



## Damon Rambo (Dec 29, 2010)

WHY is there never anything good in Texas??? We are centrally located people!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't forget GPTS' Spring Conference.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2010)

The funny thing about Greenville is that I moved way South and am still 9 hours away.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 29, 2010)

Damon Rambo said:


> WHY is there never anything good in Texas??? We are centrally located people!



I think brother. Greco had a conference at his church recently, but I found out about it too late.

Also Benny Hinn is having a Miracel Crusade in Houston June 9 and 10. My knees are already weak just thinking about it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > WHY is there never anything good in Texas??? We are centrally located people!
> ...


 
We are actually having one January 28-30. I will be posting details soon.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 30, 2010)

ryanhamre said:


> R. Scott Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Christianity and Liberalism Revisited Jan 14-15, 2011 on the campus of Westminster Seminary California
> ...


 
It's only a 6-7 hour drive from Phoenix to Escondido. Come on over! We usually get some folks from Phoenix


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 30, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Damon Rambo said:
> ...


 
Sweet. I thought it had passed.


----------



## Southern Twang (Dec 30, 2010)

Family and Dominion: God’s Weapon for Victory – Friday & Saturday, April 8-9, 2011 – Morton, Illinois

Gary DeMar, Bojidar Marinov, James McDonald, and Joel McDurmon.

I have also seen somewhere that American Vision is having a prophecy conference in Ashville, NC around June, but I don't see any details on there website yet.


----------



## ryanhamre (Jan 3, 2011)

R. Scott Clark said:


> ryanhamre said:
> 
> 
> > R. Scott Clark said:
> ...


I don't take one step into that country. If the state is a gun free zone, it is also a Ryan free zone. California has trampled on a lot of what this country stands for.

I find it quite ironic that the topic is J.G. Machen, that it is taking place in California, and how politically fired up Machen was.

How do you think Machen would feel about the suppression of freedom in California today?

I wish every Californian, and politician would read Amazon.com: Politics - According to the Bible: A Comprehensive Resource for Understanding Modern Political Issues in Light of Scripture (9780310330295): Wayne Grudem: Books ... a lot of it is contrary to everything California of today stands for.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2011)

Ryan,

A great lot of us Californians own firearms. Some of us even have concealed carry permits -- they are more difficult to get than they should be but it is possible to get them. The gun laws may be restrictive but it's quite possible to own firearms in CA! 

For those hesitating about the WSCAL conference, the admin just posted a note that it's filling up quickly. 

FYI...


----------



## Puritan Scot (Jan 4, 2011)

Scottish Reformed Conference - 14 May 2011.

SRC 2011: Programme


----------



## caoclan (Jan 4, 2011)

*Memphis, TN Conferences*

Memphis, TN conferences





Mark Dever and Harry Reeder
Christian Life Conference 2011 :: Home





Missions Conference 2010


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife & I are going to this one in 2 weeks Welcome to Global Church Advancement

I am taking a vanload of teens to this one Jesus To the Nations

And another vanload of teens to this one The Biblical Worldview Student Conference - BWSC! | Facebook


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2011)

Speakers | NEXT 2011


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 14, 2011)

Tonight (14th) and tomorrow Dr. Joel Beeke will be conducting a conference on holiness here in Calgary, Alberta. Anyone in snow-swept southern Alberta is welcome to attend. This is a joint effort of at least 4 reformed churches in our city.

Cultivating a Heart for God « calgaryreformedconference


----------



## JML (Jan 14, 2011)

Are there any good reformed conferences in the Midwest? In this particular instance I am referring to the Midwest as Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Iowa, Oklahoma, Colorado.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 21, 2011)

Not the Midwest, but Pennsylvania--this just in:

"So Great A Salvation!" – Banner of Truth Ministers' Conference
May 24-26, 2011
Grantham, PA
Banner of Truth - US Conferences and Exhibitions


----------



## Lew (Jan 22, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> WHY is there never anything good in Texas??? We are centrally located people!


 
the Psalm 119 Conference in Keller, Tx in October:
Wretched with Todd Friel


----------



## Grimmson (Jan 22, 2011)

Founders Conference Midwest, “Whatever Happened to the Great Commission in Modern Day, North American Evangelicalism?”, Feb. 22-23, 2011, St. Louis, MO

For Information see: http://www.founders.org/conferences/2011fcmwbs.pdf


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 22, 2011)

John Lanier said:


> Are there any good reformed conferences in the Midwest? In this particular instance I am referring to the Midwest as Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Iowa, Oklahoma, Colorado.



Colorado Springs RPCNA has an annual Reformation Day weekend conference. They have had a great lineup of speakers. Here's a link to their last 3 RD conferences: Conference Recordings


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 22, 2011)

I finally was able to update our webpage for our conference next weekend. Come visit us!

Christ Church PCA » 2011 Christ Church Conference


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw this conference referenced by Tim Challies: Basics 2011. It's in Chagrin Falls, OH (near Cleveland).

Have any PBers attended this conference in the past? How "reformed" is it?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 31, 2011)

> WHY is there never anything good in Texas??? We are centrally located people!




name GFBC Spring Family Conference

Spring, Texas

Dates May 16-18, 2008

Teacher Dr. Donald S. Whitney

Topics Spiritual Disciplines of the Christian Life

I think the spring confrence is free.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you type the wrong year or is this an old ad?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 31, 2011)

Sovereign Grace Ministries' conference on church planting: PLANT!


----------



## Gage Browning (Feb 2, 2011)

The Full Confidence Tour - From the Faculty of Westminster PA

Westminster Theological Seminary - Full Confidence Tour
Feb. 18-20, 2011
Fort Worth, TX

Grace Community Presbyterian Church PCA
7101 N. Riverside Dr.
Fort Worth, TX 76137
Speakers
Rev. Dr. K. Scott Oliphint
Rev. Dr. Tim Witmer 
Rev. Dr. David Garner
Rev. John Currie


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jack K (Feb 9, 2011)

I just noticed this so it must be recently announced...

G. K. Beale and Carl Trueman will speak at the Clarus Conference at Desert Springs Church in Albuquerque, April 29 - May 1.

Probably the only conference this year that (1) I'm interested in attending and (2) is close enough for me to drive to.


----------



## KSon (Feb 9, 2011)

I am just thankful to know that there are conferences that Steve Lawson is not speaking at.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 9, 2011)

KSon said:


> I am just thankful to know that there are conferences that Steve Lawson is not speaking at.


...why? Do you mean that he speaks at so many that you're happy to hear that there are _some_ he doesn't speak at?


----------



## KSon (Feb 9, 2011)

FenderPriest said:


> KSon said:
> 
> 
> > I am just thankful to know that there are conferences that Steve Lawson is not speaking at.
> ...


 
Precisely...just make it a point to notice how many conferences he speaks at. Sometimes it seems like every one. Not saying good or bad...


----------



## Jack K (Feb 9, 2011)

KSon said:


> I am just thankful to know that there are conferences that Steve Lawson is not speaking at.


 
I thought it was a funny line.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 9, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> WHY is there never anything good in Texas???



Or Atlanta! I live in GA and am consistently amazed at how little goes on there from a Reformed perspective.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 9, 2011)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Or Atlanta! I live in GA and am consistently amazed at how little goes on there from a Reformed perspective.



Greenville (SC) isn't that much further than Atlanta. I've been to a couple of conferences at Greenville Seminary, and they are great. Well worth the drive (and it's like 8 hours for me!).


----------



## py3ak (Feb 21, 2011)

I just heard of one in Alabama.

For God and Truth Conference 2011
June 7-10, 2011
Conference 2011


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 21, 2011)

py3ak said:


> I just heard of one in Alabama.
> 
> For God and Truth Conference 2011
> June 7-10, 2011
> Conference 2011



I'd definitely be headed to that if it was not the same week as the ARP General Synod.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 21, 2011)

What about Twin Lakes Fellowship, near Jackson. I'm not sure of the time (seems like it's in early spring). I've never been, but I've listened to some of the presentations online.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 21, 2011)

I am headed to that.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 21, 2011)

The Grace Conference on Christian Ministry 
Speakers Phil Johnson (John MacArthur's associate) 
Dr. Robert Burrelli
June 17,18,19
Grace Bible Church
E.Bridgewater MA
Details to follow


----------



## Curt (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm at a conference today. You weren't invited.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 21, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> What about Twin Lakes Fellowship, near Jackson. I'm not sure of the time (seems like it's in early spring). I've never been, but I've listened to some of the presentations online.


 
TLF is April 12-14. I am planning on going this year.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 21, 2011)

My TLF registration form had April 5-7 on it?


----------



## KSon (Feb 21, 2011)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Tonight (14th) and tomorrow Dr. Joel Beeke will be conducting a conference on holiness here in Calgary, Alberta. Anyone in snow-swept southern Alberta is welcome to attend. This is a joint effort of at least 4 reformed churches in our city.
> 
> Cultivating a Heart for God « calgaryreformedconference


 
Does anyone know if MP3s of this conference are available?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 21, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> My TLF registration form had April 5-7 on it?


 
You are correct, Ben. I misspoke - and for a minute feared that I had booked the wrong flights! But all is well.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 21, 2011)

Same here Rev. Greco. I almost called the rental car company to change my dates.


----------



## christiana (Feb 21, 2011)

10th Annual Spurgeon Conference, March 11-13. This year's speaker will be Carey Hardy, Pastor-Teacher of Twin City Baptist Church, Winston-Salem, NC. The theme for this year's conference will be The Christian Family.

This conference will be held at Founders Baptist Church, Spring TX


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Feb 28, 2011)

KSon said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight (14th) and tomorrow Dr. Joel Beeke will be conducting a conference on holiness here in Calgary, Alberta. Anyone in snow-swept southern Alberta is welcome to attend. This is a joint effort of at least 4 reformed churches in our city.
> ...



The talks are available on sermon audio. Just search for "joel beeke calgary." I'd post a link, but the computer that I'm on blocks access to "podcasts." I'll also ask about a link being placed from the conference website to the sermon audio broadcasts.


----------



## LeeD (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a spring time conference our church is helping to host: 2011 Fellowship Conference | A Biblical Gathering of Saints | I'll Be Honest | illbehonest.com "Fellowship Conference" 

*Location:* Denton, Texas (NE Texas)

*Dates:* April 21-24

There are at least 8-10 different reformed baptist churches that will be represented there.

[video=youtube;tWO0ge_mzH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWO0ge_mzH8[/video]


----------



## KSon (Feb 28, 2011)

ericfromcowtown said:


> KSon said:
> 
> 
> > ericfromcowtown said:
> ...


 
Thank you brother. Here is the Sermonaudio link that came up with the search:

SermonAudio.com - Calgary Reformed Conference (Session 1)

You can access Sessions 2 and 3 from that page as well.


----------



## antiquarianbookworm (Mar 1, 2011)

*2011 Family Conference - Free Church Continuing (in the US) - Aug 8-12*

Don't know the speakers for sure this year, but in the past there have been some excellent series - on spiritual declension (2009), on Moses (2005), on Heaven and Hell (don't remember which year) - I think all of the previous conferences are available on Sermon Audio. Great fellowship, family friendly without shunting kids off to do their own thing. 

The Family Conference - The Westminster Presbyterian


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 1, 2011)

I am going to the Ligonier Conference in Orlando, just got my registration taken care of this week. Is anyone else from here going to be there?


----------



## KMK (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone been to or going to BTC? Building Tomorrow's Church

Looks very good. I might try to send some of my young adults to this!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2011)

I just read about this conference, The Majesty of God Conference, over at the Heibelblog: Conference Information

It's a Navigators conference, with Jon Payne (a PCA pastor from Douglasville, GA) as the main speaker.

I am thinking about going, It is in Huntington, WV, which is only about 3 hours from Louisville. Are any other PBers planning on going?


----------



## LeeD (Apr 17, 2011)

LeeD said:


> Here is a spring time conference our church is helping to host: 2011 Fellowship Conference | A Biblical Gathering of Saints | I'll Be Honest | illbehonest.com "Fellowship Conference"
> 
> *Location:* Denton, Texas (NE Texas)
> 
> ...


 
Anyone going to be attending this from PB?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 4, 2011)

Just an update, in June Phil Johnson (Grace to you-John MacArthur) and my Pastor Dr. Robert Burrelli will be leading our annual Grace Conference on Christian Ministry,this years topic will be "Overcoming Sin and Temptation"

Come up to here to Massachusetts and join us for and great conference!

Schedule


----------

